# Butts and Chicken



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2006)

I love Saturday nights.

Doing 4 butts that will go on around 7 pm.  Kicked Up Roadside Chicken
for dinner tonight, but I'm grilling them.  Chicks soaking up juices, two
butts rubbed, two more to go.  My rub.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2006)

Looking good Cappy! Who's coming to dinner tomorrow with all them butts cooking?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 17, 2006)

Look great until I saw the Miller Lite


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2006)

well, Monday I'm shooting a local cable access tv show which does not exactly have a huge audience, but after I won SOTB they wanted to do
a show about bbq.  I've known the host for 20 years, so I said sure.
Can't really do any cooking since it's shot on a small set, but I thought
I'd take a cooked butt, and make a sandwich.

Then next Thursday the radio station gave away a free bbq at the home of the winner,  so I'm gonna vac and pack some q for that.  And there should be some left over for the freezer.

Any excuse to q...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm gonna tell you, if that price is right, it's ridiculous.  Maybe its for a good cause.  This will be my first KCBS comp, and I'm pleased to be working for the SC State Champ 2006.



Even if he did stink at Tryon.




 :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2006)

wel the chicken was good, but the recipe will be spiced up even more next time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Nuthin' like chicken in yo face!  :grin:  :grin:  That looks awesome!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 17, 2006)

Is that pic big enough for ya Joker. :grin:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 17, 2006)

Cappy, what host are you using for your pics?  They really show up nice.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2006)

Cappy I'll comment on your cook in a week when I can see the pics. From what I saw it looks like Hop Sing did a very good job of catching chickens.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is that pic big enough for ya Joker. :grin:


Yeah man!  That's what I'm talkin' about !!  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2006)

Scott, that's ridiculous.  There must be some kind of festival thing
associated with it.  I wouldn't pay that much.  And if they charge me
that much to come in and compete, I'll be turning around.

I use Imageshack for pic hosting.  I have no idea why the pics get so
big sometimes.   

The chicken was good, but I'm gonna kick it up even more next time.
Lots more pepper than the original recipe called for.  I think I'll cut
back on the oil too.  

Hoss I'll send you an email from my home computer, this one at
work sucks.

  Yep, the butts are chugging along at home.  At 5:30 this morning
I didn't have to make any adjustments to the wsm...it ran perfectly
all through the night.  When I get home just after 10, there should only
be another hour or 2 to go.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I love Saturday nights.
> 
> Doing 4 butts that will go on around 7 pm.  Kicked Up Roadside Chicken
> for dinner tonight, but I'm grilling them.  Chicks soaking up juices, two
> ...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2006)

a 16 pound butt?  WOW!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Everything looks great Cap =D> 

Except your'e taste in beer


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2006)

Great taste, less filling.


Well, home again after 4 hours away, the wsm still held nicely.
Temps dropped to 219, and the meat is only at 165.

I did pull the top off to check the coals, and I was a little surprised
to see how much ash was still above the grate.  I'm using the new
Kingsford.  I think I agree with those that say it makes more ash
than the old.  I had to really do some poking to get all that ash to
fall through the grate.  Almost like it was sticking together.
Still, everything is going fine.  I let the temps climb up to 245, 
looks like I'm in for a few more hours than I had expected.


----------



## Finney (Jun 18, 2006)

Frayedknot said:
			
		

> Dang Cappy, sounds like you need some help there.. [-o<
> 
> You going to Charleston..I STILL think 17 bucks is a little steep just to walk in..Does anyone know any different.
> 
> I may go several guys from another Q forum are gonna be there..


Frayed, it's a two day Blues (music) and BBQ festival.  Entertainment both days.  Price also includes the house and grounds tours which costs around that anyway. :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Frayedknot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard most of the entertainment, and it's pretty good.  Blue Grass not Blues.   Boone Hall is a great venue and the house and grounds tour is fun.  We'll have a couple of pieces of Q laying around after 2:30.  You're welcome to come and help us "clean up".   That should be worth the price of admission all by itself.   :razz:   BYOB. 

Look for a strange group with an intoxicated man holding up a tent and another Alton Brown looking guy running around passing out beers and emptying ashtrays with a vengence.

It should be interesting and informative.  :grin: 


Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 18, 2006)

Jack, you are correct.  Bluegrass, not blues.  Had a brain fart.  Thinking of the wrong fest.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2006)

He was also correct about the Alton Brown look alike


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Look for a strange group with an intoxicated man holding up a tent and another Alton Brown looking guy running around passing out beers and emptying ashtrays with a vengence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Capt.  Email me please to see if we can meet up while I am in Mrytle beach this weekend!    hessken@hotmail.com



If he's there this weekend he better be in the bed sick. :-&   He's supposed to be at Boone Hall cooking with me and Jack.  With you going to MB this weekend maybe one of us will see him.  

You'll only be 1 1/2 hrs away... head on down to the comp.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2006)

no way, is it this weekend?  As Finney noted, I'm tagging along in Charleston this weekend.  I was looking forward to meeting you.  
Bill TGG's daughters said you were a big teddy bear.


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no way, is it this weekend?  As Finney noted, I'm tagging along in Charleston this weekend.  I was looking forward to meeting you.
> Bill TGG's daughters said you were *a big teddy bear*.



Oh, he is.  8-[


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 29, 2006)

*Miller Lite???*

Man that chicken looks GREAT!!!!!!!  And, I like Miller Lite, too.
Ah, cheap beer, BBQ, Blues and Smoke a rollin' out da smoker.  Life is good.
Cap On Cappy.
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------

